# Spielesammelthread



## Fu3L (3. Sep 2011)

Ich vermisse hier einen *angepinnten* Thread, in dem die Spiele der Forenmitglieder gelistet sind. So gehen die viel zu schnell unter. Daher möchte ich hier eine Auflistung beginnen, die dann mit der Zeit ergänzt durch Posts ergänzt und dann vielleicht von einem Moderator hier eingefügt werden kann. Ich würde mich freuen, wenns tatsächlich angepinnt werden würde 
Habe nur einige Seiten zurückgeblättert und besonders hängen gebliebene Threads gesucht:

*Apo:*
Apos Spielesammelthread

*Fu3L:*
Snake
(Bald: Mein BreakoutKlon)

*EgonOlsen:*
Robombs

*javimka:*
Vajanoid

*Hansdampf:*
CellInvadersApplet (+viele weitere coole Sachen nach Klick in die Signatur!)

*JohnMcLane:*
Gravoblocks

*M.F.G.:*
Connect Four - Extreme

*Fleckdalm:*
Jump'nRoll

*stevey:*
Unvollendeter Spaceshooter

*Quaxlie:*
Cannonball

*tuttle64:*
Zahlenpuzzle

*Samuel72:*
Rechenspiel

*Aptem:*
Wüstenhuhn

*uranus-home:*
JGalaxy


----------



## fleckdalm (7. Sep 2011)

Ich finde das ist eine sehr gute Idee!

Könntest du nur bitte den (Jump'nRoll) Link aus meiner Signatur posten. Du hast nämlich den 1. post aus meinem Thread verlinkt und der ist nicht aktuell (dort ist noch die allererste Version meines Spiels

Danke, Grüße Fleckdalm


----------



## Daaaaniel (10. Feb 2014)

Hier ist ein Android Spiel von mir: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hungryworm.daniel17903&hl=de


----------



## Sogomn (27. Aug 2014)

Habe ein Spiel für das "Ludum Dare"-Event gemacht. Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du das ja auch anpinnen.
Schizophrenia (latest)


----------



## lord239123 (27. Aug 2014)

Das Spiel gefällt mir gut von der Idee her, besonders, dass man zwischen den Welten hin und herwechseln muss.
Wie lange hast du an den Welten gearbeitet?


----------



## Sogomn (28. Aug 2014)

Ich denke mal so um eine Stunde 'rum. Hab jetzt auch einen Level-Editor gemacht. Das ganze basiert auf einem Bild, aus dem die Pixel ausgelesen und _geparst_ werden.

EDIT: Der Link oben ist veraltet. Hier ist der Link zu der Version, die ich bei Ludum Dare hochgeladen hab, der letzten Version, dem Sourcecode und einem sehr simplen Map Editor.


----------



## Foxei (30. Jan 2015)

Hallo Leute,
hier ich habe nun auch ein Spiel hier im Forum 
JAVA Forum







Gruß Simon


----------



## brunothg (9. Aug 2015)

Schön, dass es soetwas gibt.
Ein, zwei Spielchen hätte ich wohl auch beizusteuern.

JappyBird:
    Installer: http://www.java-forum.org/attachments/jappybird-zip.6456/
    Jar: http://www.java-forum.org/attachments/jappybird-jar.6457/
    Source: https://github.com/brunothg/JappyBird
    Seite: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/jappybird.162152/
    Info: Steht dort niergends, aber alles wird mit der Tastatur gesteuert. Versuchen wohl viele alles mit der Maus anzuklicken

JellySplush:
   Jar: <mit Anleitung auf der Seite - möglicherweise deutlich neuere Version im Sourcecode>
   Source: https://github.com/brunothg/JellySplush
   Seite: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/jellysplush.166639/
   Video: http://brunothg.github.io/GameEngine/

Mindrobot:
   Jar: https://github.com/brunothg/Mindrobot/releases/download/Version_1.4.3_2/Mindrobot.zip
   Source: https://github.com/brunothg/Mindrobot
   Seite: https://github.com/brunothg/Mindrobot/wiki

JPadder (nicht gerade ein Spiel, aber ggf. für Spiele):
   Jar: https://github.com/brunothg/JPadder/releases/download/V0.0.3/JPadder.zip
   Source: https://github.com/brunothg/JPadder
   Seite: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/jpadder-gamepad-zu-keyboard.169199/


----------



## cheat2you (28. Dez 2015)

Das JappyBird-Spiel existiert nicht mehr auf diesem Forum. Allerdings hat mir das Projekt immer sehr gut gefallen, deshalb habe ich einen Fork erstellt. Der Build kann hier jetzt gedownloadet werden:


EDIT: Das Projekt wurde original anscheinend von bno erstellt. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Baboon (8. Jan 2016)

Ich habe noch einen Snake Klon geschrieben, es gibt zwar schon ein Snake in der Liste, aber ich möchte es gerne posten, vielleicht möchte ja jemand über meinen Code sehn.

hier das github repositiory:
https://github.com/Baboon9/Snake


----------



## jacques93 (22. Apr 2016)

Ich habe ein kleines Spiel Space Invaders programmiert.
Das nötigste Funktioniert schon 
Alles andere steht in der LIES_MICH.txt Datei
http://adf.ly/1ZhDpH


----------



## Sogomn (22. Apr 2016)

Bitte nicht AdFly.


----------



## Voreck (2. Sep 2016)

Dürfte man die spiele let´s playen?
(bin verzweifelt auf der suche nach spielen, die nicht jeder kennt)


----------



## Sogomn (2. Sep 2016)

Voreck hat gesagt.:


> Dürfte man die spiele let´s playen?


Na warum denn nicht? Wenn Du den Entwickler darüber informierst, wird er sicher nichts dagegen haben.


----------



## Held21 (17. Mai 2021)

Hey,
dass ist eine gut Idee. Ich habe das direkt mal ausprobiert @fleckdalm. Danke dafür  

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Blender3D (14. Dez 2021)

Ich habe mittels Swing einen kleine Asteroid Klon geschrieben. Dabei geht es mir darum flexible Basisklassen wie Display, Sprite und Sounds zu erstellen, die man für beliebige 2D Games nutzen kann. Wer Lust und Laune hat kann sich das Minispiel herunterladen und ausprobieren. Ich habe den Klon unter Windows und Ubuntu probiert. Mir geht es primär darum, ob er ruckelfrei läuft. Falls jemand auf seinem System auf Problem stößt, wäre es nett mir die Systemkonfiguration und die Art der Problem zu beschreiben.

Steuerung geht über die Pfeiltasten. y = feuern, s = starten.

Danke für Feedbacks.


----------

